

Do Product Faster: On being a Techstar Hackstar - roycehaynes
http://www.roycehaynes.com/do-product-faster.html

======
simonw
Just out of interest, how are you compensated for this? Do you get paid a
salary by Techstars, or do you get equity in the companies you help, or
something else?

~~~
roycehaynes
Hey simonw, author here. Thanks for reading. TechStars Boulder currently pays
$6,000 on a three-month contract. It's certainly not financially attractive,
but it's a good experience if you (a) want to get into Techstars someday or
(b) Want a job with a promising startup and/or (c) interested in making
relationships with smart, well-connected folks.

------
piratebroadcast
What is that header transition called? Where the title fades away... I like it
and would like to use it.

~~~
roycehaynes
Heyo piratebroadcas - author here. Its custom and you can view how its partly
done here:
[http://www.roycehaynes.com/theme/js/app.js](http://www.roycehaynes.com/theme/js/app.js)

Feel free to tweet my post! ;)

~~~
jeffasinger
It was a little weird for me on clicking the back button. I wasn't at the top,
and the transition happened in the middle of the page.

------
rsaftoiu
Shopventory co-founder here - Royce has been amazing to work with this summer,
great job!

------
courington
...and faster. Great breakdown of the experience. Thanks Royce.

~~~
roycehaynes
Appreciate the love bro.

